# Baking Soda



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I heard that if you add a certain amount of baking soda, over time to a tank, it will increase the level or the pH. Is this true? I bought the Kent Marine pH buffer, but it still doesn't seem to be working. Should i try this? BTW the Kent Marine temporarily increases the pH, and when i come home, it is back to where it started.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i think you need to check your alk, that has more to do with buffering capacity. do you use ro/di water? the salt should help buffer the water, and your substrate and rock should do it also...


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

i use r/o water, but my tank is still cycling. But the Kent Marine doesnt seem to keep the pH up


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

what substrate and do you have live rock. both should help buffer to proper ph. if not, i dont know what to tell you. maybe some one else can be alittle more help.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah, baking soda will raise pH, it's sodium bicarbonate, adds KH. But it has no buffering capability. It's good for adjust the pH to what you want THEN use a buffer. DOn't know what your target pH, or any other desired water chemistry levels you want are, so I can't be more specific.

violet


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

so what your sayin is that FIRST, i add the baking soda, i think over an hour or so i read, THEN, i add the kent marine pH buffer? I would like to have 8.2 pH. 

Unrelated to this topic, when i bought my live rock and live sand, there was a slippery-colorful thing on it. Now after a few days, it is sprouting little fans or somthing. Its pretty cool, do you know what this is and if its good?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

it could be a million different things... what color is the slippery thing. and what color are the fans, seems like some kinda polyp to me. but it could be bad too, a picture would really help.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would completely start over. Drain the water. Buy some instant ocean and stop buying that crud water from the lfs. What kind of substraite do you have in this tank again? Baking soda (which is a buffer) and the kent pH buffering is just a waste of your time.


----------

